# ¿Cómo controlar el volumen de un buzzer?



## Sakome (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola,

Tengo el siguiente buzzer
http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/emt12-185c-p-1102.html

Resulta que debo hacerlo sonar usando un Atmega328P, así que tenía una arduino y lo probé con este usando esta simple conexión
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTqoaZBNKhvxVLcE5WZ0xw7it0CsqAlhjB-6i0m1X-urn_hS-iNsQ

Y el buzzer efectivamente suena, pero no tan duro como yo lo necesito, supuestamente este buzzer tiene 80dB a 10cm... No entiendo mucho de audio pero eso debería ser algo audible cierto? en la prueba, el buzzer sonaba muy bajo, el pitido era fastidioso pero yo se que eso era por la frecuencia a la cual teníamos el pwm.

No tengo problema en cambiar el buzzer, pero me gustaría saber como hago para hacerlo sonar más duro. o si necesariamente debo pasarme a algo más complejo como un circuito con altavoz.

Gracias! ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 11, 2013)

Normalmente te recomendaría que uses un transistor, de esta forma:







Pero al ser tan poca la corriente que necesita *ese* buzzer, podés usar el propio puerto del uC.

En función de la máxima potencia que se banque el buzzer tenés que controlar el duty.

Los datos que sabes del buzzer son:

- Vnom=1,5v
- Imax=12mA

De ahí sabés que la potencia máxima es 18mW (mucho sonido no vas a sacar).

Tené en cuenta que al trabajar con señales rectangulares, podés calcular la potencia máxima sobre el parlante en función del duty:

[LATEX]V_{ef-parlante}=\sqrt{Duty}.V_{pico}[/LATEX]

[LATEX]P_{parlante}=\frac{V_{ef-parlante}^{2}}{R_{parlante}}=\frac{\left(\sqrt{Duty}.V_{pico}\right)^{2}}{R_{parlante}}=\frac{Duty.V_{pico}^{2}}{R_{parlante}}[/LATEX]

De ahí despejás el máximo duty que le podés dar al parlante sin hacerle daño.

Ejemplo:

Vpico=5v y Rparlante=50Ohms => Duty=3,6%.


----------



## tamasati (Sep 12, 2013)

Intentas cambiar la frequencia, y pruebas poner un capacitador serial alrededor de 100nF. De esto no aumentan la potencia, pero los humanos la oyen mejor.


----------



## Melghost (Sep 12, 2013)

Pon el transistor, como te dice cosmefulanito04; y cambia la frecuencia, como te dice tamasati. Intenta ponerlo a la frecuencia de resonancia (2048 Hz) y de esa forma conseguirás un pitido tan fuerte que molestará.


----------



## Sakome (Sep 12, 2013)

Muchas gracias a todos... este fin de semana lo probaré y regreso a comentar mis resultados.

Una pregunta: si uso la configuración que muestra en la imagen con el transistor, debo alimentar el buzzer a 1.5v verdad?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> Intenta ponerlo a la frecuencia de resonancia (2048 Hz) y de esa forma conseguirás un pitido tan fuerte que molestará.



Eso no lo sabía 



			
				Sakome dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta: si uso la configuración que muestra en la imagen con el transistor, debo alimentar el buzzer a 1.5v verdad?



- Si le ponés 1,5v => Duty=50% como especifíca la hoja de datos.
- Si le ponés más, usá la fórmula que te puse arriba para saber el duty máximo.

Por último, una vez que sepas el duty máximo, podés controlar el volumen disminuyendo dicho valor.


----------



## Sakome (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola Amigos, 

Efectivamente el buzzer no suena demasiado duro pero si se escucha a una distancia prudencial... lo que hicimos fue variar el duty como me indicaron y "jugar" con las frecuencias... lo pusimos a emitir dos sonidos, generando asi una especie de alarmita.

Gracias!


----------

